
2017 is also a (re)Prime Number - mamoriamohit
https://blog.reprime.io/2017-a-re-prime-number-4b094db42d7d#.z9go8sj4r
======
mamoriamohit
Memory is an expendable resource and on average, we tend to spend it on three
to four most urgent things in a day, but that doesn’t mean little things
aren’t important.

